# New Contractor Talk iPhone / iPad / Android App



## ACT_NOW

Nathan said:


> Well... we had help from an outside developer but thanks. It's been fun working with them and fixing bugs though. Looking forward to more site updates later this year.


 this is the only way I found out about CT - great stuff.


----------



## Royal Johnson

*Cool....!!*

Nice application, Is the application available for java based phone?


----------



## angus242

Royal Johnson said:


> Nice application, Is the application available for java based phone?


It's only for the iPhone/iPad (like the title says)

It you want mobile access, from your phone's browser try:

http://m.contractortalk.com


----------



## festerized

When will the Droid app be available? I want ….. I need that app!:notworthy


----------



## angus242

festerized said:


> When will the Droid app be available? I want ….. I need that app!:notworthy


Not soon enough. I was told "A few weeks". :sad:


----------



## Nathan

Yea, it's in the final testing phase. I hate to say it... but a couple more weeks is about all I can say.

We have some massive sites upgrades we are working on too which should hit January or February of 2011. Lots of fun stuff going on.


----------



## angus242

Nathan said:


> Yea, it's in the final testing phase. I hate to say it... but a couple more weeks is about all I can say.
> 
> We have some massive sites upgrades we are working on too which should hit January or February of 2011. Lots of fun stuff going on.



Quit teasing us :laughing:


----------



## wallmaxx

This app is great and is a long time in coming. Thanks to all that made it happen.


----------



## BreyerConstruct

if you need Android testing, lemme know... I've got an EVO, and I'm not afraid to crash it!



~Matt


----------



## CConcreteEx

How can I find out who made this AP so I can talk with them? I love it!


----------



## covaltleveling

Got the app, like it!!!


----------



## maintenance.man

Right on, downloading today for my iPhone 4! Apple rules by the way!


----------



## BamBamm5144

Thanks for making this. Now the lady is REALLY mad at me. If I'm not on the computer looking around the site, I am on my phone.

Honestly though, great app. Very easy to navigate, quick and most importantly, free!


----------



## CConcreteEx

*Re: New Contractor Talk iPhone / iPad App... (Android Coming Soon)*

Still looking to talk to someone about this Ap. I love it!


----------



## Magnettica

I've had the APP for a couple days now and it works great.


----------



## Nathan

Glad to hear it. If you guys like the app and have the time writing a review (or just giving it 5 stars) would be great. Thanks.


----------



## tgeb

Yippee!

I just checked the site on my phone (evo) and was notified that the app for android was available. Downloaded and seems to be working fine.


----------



## Warren

I downloaded the Droid ap yesterday. Might take a little while to get used to, but seems to work ok.


----------



## tgeb

It is different. Took me a few minutes to realize I had to log in to post a reply.


----------



## Nathan

FYI, we pushed a new iOS update yesterday. A few bug fixes and a new "pull to update" feature which refreshes a page when you pull it down.


----------



## SwissClean

Just installed this to my Iphone . Works great , good job !


----------



## Grumpy

Blackberry?


----------



## NightScenes

Downloading right now!


----------



## RacerX780

This thing rocks! I have it for my android HC tablet.... and I like browsing the forum with the app more then on my pc. :thumbup:


----------



## TxElectrician

rewrew87 said:


> I am not seeing where I can log-in, so I can post and what not. I have the android. Please help.





rewrew87 said:


> Just figured it out finally... I must say this app is well done!


Care to share? Just got a EVO and downloaded app but can't figure out how to sign on, hell I'm having a hard enough time trying to make a call


----------



## world llc

Open app and press the munu button on your phone and press log in... 

The menu button has a lot of functions in the app


----------



## TxElectrician

Thanks
Using my EVO now Ill never get anything done


----------



## kcremodeling

I'm liking the iPad app. On a long road trio with nobody to talk to except my gf.


----------



## moorewarner

Another thanks from the Android camp. :thumbup: :clap:


----------



## moorewarner

kcremodeling said:


> I'm liking the iPad app. On a long road trio with nobody to talk to except my gf.


If she reads that post it's gonna' be a *real* long trip. :whistling


----------



## moorewarner

I am liking the app, the one feature that would be really useful is the "new (updated) threads" function that is available on the site.


----------



## Tinstaafl

You're going to see a bit of leapfrogging as the site continues to be developed. Right now, the emphasis is on getting the principal internet presence debugged and fine-tuned. Once that's done, updating of the mobile apps will be looked at. :thumbsup:


----------



## TIGHTER MITER

Great- I will set up the app!


----------



## kcremodeling

Any chance of getting the like button added?


----------



## angus242

kcremodeling said:


> Any chance of getting the like button added?


It's on the wish-list! :thumbsup:


----------



## lipsummail

*just testin*

testing


----------



## GARConst11

Very cool app, I installed it yesterday!


----------



## greg24k

How about doing some work instead of playing with your phones on the job like a bunch of little girls in HS :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## The Golden Rule

The CT app is awesome; found it just after finding CT. Do wish it offered the ability to "like" posts but I see from the other messages that is in the works? :thumbup:


----------



## A&E Exteriors

can the app be updated so i can give a "thanks" to a post.


----------



## TorontoPlumbers

Technology really is great


----------



## Premier pave

Cool app when using on ipad...:thumbup:
http://www.premierpavingltd.co.uk


----------



## cabinetsnj

Nathan said:


> I'm excited to announce our new iPhone app :thumbsup:
> 
> This app makes it fun and easy to access the site while you're on the job. You can also take pictures with your phone and attach them directly to a thread.
> 
> The app is free and you can download it directly from your phone. Just open up the app store and search for "*Contractor Talk*" and you'll find the app. Then just click install. You can also go to contractortalk.com on your iPhone and it should direct you directly to the app.
> 
> Once it's installed, you'll have a new icon on your phone that says CT Forum. Click it and you'll be ready to go. Here are some screen shots.
> View attachment 37277
> 
> 
> View attachment 37278
> 
> 
> View attachment 37279
> 
> 
> View attachment 37280
> 
> 
> View attachment 37281


Thanks for the tip. Cant wait to use it on my Iphone.


----------



## TAHomeRepairs

Is there a way to start a new thread from the Android app?


----------



## Kent Whitten

Of course. Go to the specific sub forum you wish to post your thread and it is under the menu selection of your phone, usually on the left of the home button.


----------



## TAHomeRepairs

Thanks Kent, I just figured it out. I never go to a forum, usually just go right to current.


----------



## Henn Drywall

Awesome app, just downloaded it the other day for Samsung G III. I navigate through the site better on my phone than my laptop now.


----------



## BamBamm5144

When is the iPhone app being updated for the 5?


----------



## angus242

I assume you mean iOS6.

According to ForumRunner, they "are working on it".


----------



## tallman

Just got the app. 
Thanks so much.


----------



## ABD Promotions

Nice app. Love the idea of the forums on the run.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## westco

Works awesome on my Iphone5!! Thanks


----------



## CanningCustom

Is there a way in android to make the images larger on s4 ?


----------



## BuilderToBe

I love my CT app. I often show my dad some of the questions asked on here. Sometimes we get a good laugh, other times I learn something.


----------



## Endre27

Hello all ! I was wondering if anyone has a suggestion for an iPhone app that is great for material/ cost calculation? I've seen 1 or 2 but there are no reviews and I don't trust that!


----------



## DKnafo

Windows Phone!!!


----------



## intjonmiller

I really like the app, but I wish it showed (with the option of turning it off for those who prefer to save bandwidth) profile pics. Also emoticons don't display as anything but (sometimes) slightly descriptive text. But it's great to have an app so you don't have to use the browser and load the entire page structure every time you view a post.


----------



## CanningCustom

I can't stand a few things about the android app. The fact the images don't show more than half the time. Then you click on the image and it's tiny. Sometimes I miss my iphone.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

CanningCustom said:


> I can't stand a few things about the android app. The fact the images don't show more than half the time. Then you click on the image and it's tiny. Sometimes I miss my iphone.


At least you can view pics lol.


----------



## CanningCustom

BCConstruction said:


> At least you can view pics lol.


Very few of them. I actually think it is getting worse


----------



## tyb525

Yeah, whenever I close the app while looked at a thread with pictures in it, the pictures aren't there when I re-open it. And they don't appear after a refresh, they reappear awhile later, after I have browsed through several other threads.

And when I navigate to the current threads window, it's always blank until I hit the refresh button.


----------



## Osito

Where is the app. I searched "contractor talk" on my iphone. It does not show up. HELP!!!


----------



## Admin

Hopefully the new one will be ready soon.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

Cricket, tapatalk is working for CT now. I had always heard it didn't. Just curious what they word on the was...


----------



## Admin

Yes, Tapatalk does work in the meantime.


----------

